# Sighting in muzzle loader



## Yoaks (Dec 30, 2014)

Does anyone know of a shooting range where I can sight in my muzzle loader? I live near Akron but am willing to drive a bit if necessary. Thanks


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the grand river has a public shooting range (off rt 87). i think the rifle range is only 100 yards but thats good enough for hunting in ohio. mines only sighted in at 75 yards.


----------



## Yoaks (Dec 30, 2014)

ezbite said:


> the grand river has a public shooting range (off rt 87). i think the rifle range is only 100 yards but thats good enough for hunting in ohio. mines only sighted in at 75 yards.


Thanks


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Yoaks said:


> Thanks


The grand river range is a state range. You must purchase a one day or all season permit prior to going. They do not sell these at the range. They can be purchased on line just like a hunting lisc. I think the can be bought at walmart sporting goods or where ever else you can buy a lisc. too. Check out ODNR web site for details.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Ez the grand river range is off of rt88. Last time I was there I believe they had a 20 yd 50yd and 100 yard unless they changed it, but they are nice with a bench and overhead cover. They are closed at start of week , best to check out site on odnr site before driving that far.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

the log cabin off rt 42 in medina , not sure how long the range is


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

12006 Fenstermaker rd. , Ohio (shooting range)


----------

